
Show HN: Tab Counter – realtime counter on any browser tab - pawelkadysz
http://tabcounter.com
======
pawelkadysz
I've been looking for a Chrome extension that would display real time visitors
in Google Analytics tab. Couldn't find one, so we made a simple bookmarklet
that lets you track any realtime counter in the minimized tab.

The whole thing was ready in just few hours, including designing and coding
the landing page. Nothing fancy, but does the job.

------
detaro
Very clever, I like it!

A possible evolution would be a browser extension that saves and reapplies
those when the site is visited again.

~~~
pawelkadysz
Yeah, we'll be working on it. We just wanted to test if people would actually
use it. 8500 uses in three days is enough for us to start working on the
extension.

